# Tv Hitachi CT-923D , pantalla blanca.



## celtronics2011 (Ago 4, 2018)

TV HITACHI MODEL CT-923D pantalla blanca
resulta que prende hay audio pero no hay imagen , pantalla blanca con lineas de retraso , luego se pone celeste la pantalla
se podra reparar este tv  le agarre cariño
se podria conseguir su diagrama 
saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ago 4, 2018)

Si, seguro que si, no te esta llegando video, por eso la pantalla blanca con lineas de retrazo
Verifica primero si esta la tensión de +B de video 200V
Esta tensión la toma del fly back, en esos modelos solía estar marcado en el impreso sale de un pin via resistencia, diodo rápido y capacitor de 100uF x 250V y va de allí a la placa del TRC, allí también hay otro ca pacitor, estos podrian estar envejecidos y por ende ser insuficiente la tensión de video


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2018)

El audio ? Hace ruido-soplido de falta de sintonía o mudo ?


----------



## pandacba (Ago 4, 2018)

Dice que hay audio, es una falla  típica en los televisores de esa generación, muy buenos por cierto reparamos miles de ellos, no había micros ni indicadores de 7 segmentos, la fuente era lineal............
Se rompian, reparabas y salian andando de una...........
El transistor en primer plano a la derecha de la entrada de antena era el TR regulador a la izquierda se ve generoso transformador con el selector de tensiones salida 110AC de unos 150W a 200W según modelo
Justo detrás del dispador se ve el generoso filtro de entrada....


----------



## sergiot (Ago 6, 2018)

Esto salió del tunel del tiempo jajajajaja, que epoca!!! ese tr de fuente no era el de 3 patas?? str380 o algo así, o estoy confundido con el modelo que le siguió?? ese traia la placa del tubo de porcelana asi como la salida vertical.
Como te dijeron, es posible que no tenga la tensión de los 200V de video, eso satura los catodos y se pone blanco, o te falte video, o falte un pulso o es una suma de cosas, y años.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2018)

Esos tubos funcionaban distinto , conectados distinto , no ?


----------



## pandacba (Ago 6, 2018)

Este no creo que sea el que tenía el SRT-380, ya que tiene transformador y se ve claramente el selector de tensiones.
Los que vinieron con el STR-380 tenian varias placas con el sustrato cerámico, por ejemplo el vertical, algunos en la fuente(antes del STR380) y los que la placa del TRC era cerámca tenía esos transistores parecidos a los SMD de potencia y las perillas para los ajustes de Grilla, que como tenía las R de potencia integradas en el sustrato cerámico estas perillas al calentarse se resecaba y se rompía la traba, venian al taller con el video Rojo, Verde o Azul dependiendo cual se rompiera, era todo un problema arreglar eso, porque la pista estaba integrada en el sustrato cerámico.

Este modelo es muy anterior, ver el sintonizador rotativo para VHF y UHF


----------



## celtronics2011 (Ago 6, 2018)

reemplaze todos los filtro de 160v  o  de voltajes altos tengo volumen normal  pero no hay imagen......
los filtros estaba totalmente fuera de trabajo .....

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 6, 2018


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2018)

Ya tenemos fondo azul con retrazado , vamos mejor  !


----------



## pandacba (Ago 6, 2018)

Sigue sin video, has corroborado que esten presentes los 200V?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2018)

Alimentación del sintonizador  ¿?¿?


----------



## pandacba (Ago 6, 2018)

El +B de video, cuando falta queda con líneas de retrazo, también puede estar faltando el video desde el procesador, como tiena audio la señal de FI del sinto llega la la placa, recupera el audio, ahora puede faltar el +B de 200V o no estar llegando video a los transistores que manejan los kátodos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2018)

Tiene audio con sonido de algún canal o solo soplido ?


----------



## celtronics2011 (Ago 6, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tiene audio con sonido de algún canal o solo soplido ?


canales de cable ...... sonido de algun canal de cable maestro..

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 6, 2018



pandacba dijo:


> Sigue sin video, has corroborado que esten presentes los 200V?


voy a verificar 200v

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 6, 2018

Diagrama:  Elektrotanya for electronics experts


----------



## analogico (Ago 6, 2018)

celtronics2011 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 169495



  busca por el chasis
   np9x-l
hay varios
Elektrotanya for electronics experts


----------



## celtronics2011 (Ago 6, 2018)

verificando voltajes, que camino seguir ???

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 6, 2018



	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 6, 2018


----------



## pandacba (Ago 6, 2018)

Ahora que tenes el esquea verifica la tensiónes en las pines de los transistores de la placa del TRC


----------



## sergiot (Ago 7, 2018)

Por algunas razón no puedo ver las imagenes, tenes que desvincular los tr de salida de video de la placa del tubo, si sigue igual podes tener en corto los catodos del tubo, y ahi se termina toda la reparación.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Ago 7, 2018)

aqui los voltaje trc

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 7, 2018



	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 7, 2018

amigos  el q853  en el colector  me falta 162v segun el diagrama. alguna solucion 
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2018)

O la resistencia de 12 k está abierta , R877, R878 , R879

O el transistor está en corto , o el descargador en corto.

O el cátodo en corto.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 7, 2018)

En ese tipo de tvs era típico que las resistencias, de colector de los transistores de video, se abrieran.
Fué lo primero que aprendí cuando empecé en esto. 
Me enseñaron a comprobarlas de forma rápida sin polímetro, impregnaban la punta del destornillador con saliva (  ) y la pasaban por el cuerpo de la resistencia. La resistencia chisporrotea y momentáneamente vuele la imagen.  
Otra prueba era desvincular el kátodo correspondiente y derivarlo a masa unos segundos.

No es trc delta ni otros, es normal.
Curioso aparato  , parece un híbrido con tecnologías de los 60 y 80. A primera vista pareciera un B/N de los 60-70.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 7, 2018)

Tal rompe tubos, disipan bastante calor todo el tiempo y cada tanto uno de ellos Kaput!!!


----------



## celtronics2011 (Ago 7, 2018)

maestros las resistencias 
la resistencia de 12 k  , R877, R878 , R879 estan biem ....
la tarjeta RGB  desconecto del tubo de rayos catodicos . mido voltaje  en COLECTOR DE Q853  y estan los 150v..
esto que quire decir , el catodo del tube esta en corte  , hay solucion a esto??????


----------



## pandacba (Ago 7, 2018)

Puede necesitar limpieza, para saber si esta en corto mide continuidad con el tester


----------



## celtronics2011 (Ago 7, 2018)

NO muestra corte, esta que mide biem...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 7, 2018



pandacba dijo:


> Puede necesitar limpieza, para saber si esta en corto mide continuidad con el tester


aque munpos mido continuidad maestro?
es mi primera vez que toco estos aparatos....


----------



## pandacba (Ago 7, 2018)

Me refiero al TRC el pin que debe ser el katodo del Azul y masa

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 7, 2018

Desuelda el Katodo de la placa y monta todo de nuevo debería verse video sin en el azul


----------



## celtronics2011 (Ago 7, 2018)

los pines de trc, un pin estubo doblado y sucio..... lo enderece  y limpie....
ahora  , la imagen esta oscura ....


----------



## pandacba (Ago 7, 2018)

Puede faltar Screen


----------



## celtronics2011 (Ago 7, 2018)

le muevo el screem  aumenta un poquitito de brillo pero no mejora al darle todo el screem....


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 7, 2018



	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 7, 2018



	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 7, 2018


----------



## pandacba (Ago 8, 2018)

Puede que el tubo este un poco bajo y necesite limpieza de los cañones


----------



## sergiot (Ago 8, 2018)

desolda el pin de cada catodo en la placa del zocalo, conecta la placa y probá, si se pone negra la pantalla esta bien, si sigue de algun color es el tubo, no des mas vuelta.
Una leve posibilidad es que el zocalo esté conductor por los años y la humedad, se ponen verde y tiene fugas, podes reemplazarlo por otro en caso que al desoldar los pines de los zocalos el tubo siga emitiendo brillo.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 8, 2018)

Se puede hacer limpieza de los cañones y se recupera muy bien


----------



## sergiot (Ago 8, 2018)

Para un tubo con varias decadas, hacer eso es pan hoy hambre para mañana, como se decía hace años, si fuese que el catodo está agotado es una cosa, pero si está en corto es no siempre sirve, con los trc blanco y negro podíamos hacer esas cosas sin problemas, pero en estos no es tan así, ojo si es para un uso particular y por el hecho de aprender y "jugar" todo se vale, pero para el trabajo habitual ante un cliente, ese tipo de soluciones no son viables.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Ago 8, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Se puede hacer limpieza de los cañones y se recupera muy bien


el tv sera de mi uso si se puede recuperar  , se podra  recuperar.....


----------



## pandacba (Ago 8, 2018)

Vale la pena intentarlo, dentro del tubo aparecen escoriaciones entre electrodos y que el proceso es capaz de remover


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2018)

Se intenta recuperar con la pantalla hacia abajo y unos golpecitos suaves en el cañón , luego sinó con corriente


----------



## celtronics2011 (Ago 8, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Vale la pena intentarlo, dentro del tubo aparecen escoriaciones entre electrodos y que el proceso es capaz de remover


remover ?  aque se refiere cono remover....

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 8, 2018



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se intenta recuperar con la pantalla hacia abajo y unos golpecitos suaves en el cañón , luego sinó con corriente


golpes suaves  ok, con corriente como seria el proceso


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2018)

Si si , andando


----------



## pandacba (Ago 8, 2018)

Se necesita unos 150V dc o más, calefaccionar filamentos y hacer unos toque kato por katodo, veras unas chispas blancas en el interior y luego nada y si todo fue bien TRC recuperado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2018)

Quitás zócalo , le ponés una fuente o transformador de 6 V a filamentos , G1 a neutro de la línea de 220 Vac y desde el vivo con una lámpara serie de 60 Watts de filamento o iodo le das toques a los tres cátodos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 8, 2018)

Debe hacerse con CC los echos así he visto dañar el cañón, he probado muchos sistemas, el que propongo es el que mejor resultado nos ha dado, debido a que se terminaron quedo trunco un sistema bastante avanzado que incluía un miliamperímetro.
Basado en un    instrumento que teníamos que tenía varias formas de operar, una era limpieza y la otra rejuvenecedor.
Estaba fabricado por alguién que vivía en el sur.
Realmente un aparato excelente que cumplía perfectamente su cometido y no dañaba el tubo, salvo que este no sirviera más o no quedara más material en el/los katodos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2018)

Si , he visto uno que le hacía una descarga capacitiva.

Yo he refrescado un par así con alterna , que le ponga un 1N4007 en serie con la lámpara entonces.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Ago 8, 2018)

Como provar los catodos agotados en el cinescopio

G1-G2 : 662 VDC
H1-H2 : 4.9 VAC

RK ROJO: 162 VDC
GK VERDE: 191 VDC
BK AZUL: 180 VDC

USAR RESISTENCIA 10K 2W A 5W  con un extremo a gnd

un extremo a masa gnd, el otro extremo  probar en cada  catodo de los extremos
tendria que dar un buen contraste de color...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 8, 2018



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quitás zócalo , le ponés una fuente o transformador de 6 V a filamentos , G1 a neutro de la línea de 220 Vac y desde el vivo con una lámpara serie de 60 Watts de filamento o iodo le das toques a los tres cátodos.


Gracias a todos  por su atencion , nunca he revivido o reactivado trc....
no tengo muy clara la idea del proceso seguro ,  tendria un diagrama pictografico para aclarecer  mi idea
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2018)

Primero hacete un dibujo de las patas del tubo con números y nombre (G1 , KR , KB , KG , Filamentos)

Fijate los videos de Youtube.

La idea es quemarle la mugre que se forma entre los electrodos , por eso lo del tubo pantalla abajo para que la mugre liberada caiga y no haga peor corto.

P.D. : Se hace sin la alta tensión (no hace falta desconectar el chupete) , sin tensión de Foco y sin tensión de screen.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Ago 8, 2018)

Aqui la numeracion de los pines del tubo....

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 8, 2018

*reactivando un cinescopio sony*





no tengo esa herramienta.....


----------



## pandacba (Ago 8, 2018)

Si tuvieras un transformador de secundario de unos 150V AC sería genial


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2018)

Ok , televisor desenchufado.

- A los H H le metés 6 V alterna o contínua , es lo mismo , o 5 V de una fuente de PC.
-  G1 lo conectás al neutro de la línea de 220Vac.
- Del vivo de la línea , un 1N4007 y una lámpara de 60 Watts en serie y con eso vas tocando los cátodos de a uno.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Ago 8, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quitás zócalo , le ponés una fuente o transformador de 6 V a filamentos , G1 a neutro de la línea de 220 Vac y desde el vivo con una lámpara serie de 60 Watts de filamento o iodo le das toques a los tres cátodos.


podria esquematizarlo porfavor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2018)

Dibujalo vos y te digo si está bien


----------



## celtronics2011 (Ago 8, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ok , televisor desenchufado.
> 
> - A los H H le metés 6 V alterna o contínua , es lo mismo , o 5 V de una fuente de PC.
> -  G1 lo conectás al neutro de la línea de 220Vac.
> - Del vivo de la línea , un 1N4007 y una lámpara de 60 Watts en serie y con eso vas tocando los cátodos de a uno.


eso intentare hacer  maestro buscare el foco de 60watss

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 8, 2018



pandacba dijo:


> Si tuvieras un transformador de secundario de unos 150V AC sería genial





no tengo dicho trans formador . tengo este servira  punto medio 110ac


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 8, 2018)

Es la primera vez que veo que un trc sony queda bien al reactivarlo. Si quedaban mas o menos decente al poco tiempo se quedaban igual o peor que antes.
Sin embargo los philips solían quedar bien o decente y duraban tiempo.

Chapuceramente, me enseñaron a reactivarlos aislando los Katodos del circuito.
Sin desconectar la placa, desoldando las resistencias que van a los kátodos y después desoldando los pines de los kátodos. Para mas aislación se enrolla un cartoncito en cada pin (Kátodo), también se podría enfundar el aislante de un cable. 
Una vez aislados se conecta el tv y cuando los filamentos están encendidos caldeando, con un cable, desde la salida de G2 se da unos toquecillos rápidos al kátodo pertinente. Para casos extremos se usa la salida de foco, pero sin llegar a tocar el pin del kátodo, creando un arco.

Esto lo hice varias veces con aparatos de mi propiedad y me resultó, pero eran tubos philips.
Particularmente me gustan mas los métodos de Dosmetros o Pandacba.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Ago 8, 2018)

TV HITACHI MODEL CT-923D chassis_np9x-l







esto seria la idea o el proceso que tendria que hacer....?
lo hago con transformador o sin el transformador ????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 8, 2018)

Si dale nomás ! Dale un toque a cada cátodo mientras golpeás suave y repetidamente el cañón con un mango de destornillador chico.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 8, 2018)

La lámpara puede ser poco, con 150V se utilizaba una resistencia de 1K  a 2k2, esa limitación no la lograra una lámpara de 60W y allí radica la posibilidad de en lugar lograr un efecto positivo o lo dañe o no lo sea en el tiempo.
Antes de golpear el cañon es preferible que se limpie, se veran chispas dentro del TRC y cuando no hay más estaría listo.
Lo digo desde la perpectiva de haber reparado más de 12000 aparatos en unos 10 años en la cual fui jefe de taller, en el cual no se podía devolver un aparato sin ser reparado porque era un sistema prepago, yo reparaba un promedio de 4 TV's por día en forma directa + los otros que supervisaba, asís que mirá si no habre visto aparatos y fallas que nadi vie jamás


----------



## celtronics2011 (Ago 8, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> La lámpara puede ser poco, con 150V se utilizaba una resistencia de 1K  a 2k2, esa limitación no la lograra una lámpara de 60W y allí radica la posibilidad de en lugar lograr un efecto positivo o lo dañe o no lo sea en el tiempo.
> Antes de golpear el cañon es preferible que se limpie, se veran chispas dentro del TRC y cuando no hay más estaría listo.
> Lo digo desde la perpectiva de haber reparado más de 12000 aparatos en unos 10 años en la cual fui jefe de taller, en el cual no se podía devolver un aparato sin ser reparado porque era un sistema prepago, yo reparaba un promedio de 4 TV's por día en forma directa + los otros que supervisaba, asís que mirá si no habre visto aparatos y fallas que nadi vie jamás


 


Usted recomienda así  con una resistencia de 1k,  2k2 , de cuantos watts ?..... en lugar del foco ......





Con el diodo y la resistencia  no salio chispas en el tubo, con el foco  a 110v  y dando golpes suaves salio chispas pero no hay resultados positivos, falta brillo.....

RK  mido voltaje  y no es estable,  picos de 230v - 159v
GK-BK 168-175 voltajes estables , en la imagen predomina el rojo , por cuantos segundos tendría que tocar los cátodos .....



Maestro, como soluciono el problema de brillo en la pantalla , le di todo el screen , según el diagrama cual seria el abl , algo tendría que ver sus filtros ?


----------



## sergiot (Ago 9, 2018)

Medile la tesnión de filamento y subila 1v como mucho, pero no esperes milagros, ese tubo tiene casi 4 decadas, sino mas, en estos tv lo unico que tenía los días contados de vida eran los tubos, lo demas podía ser eterno, pero los tubos no.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2018)

Ese tubo está "morido"  y encima es Sony 

Perdido por perdido , y antes de reemplazar el tubo , hacé una última prueba con 220 en lugar de 110 Vac . . .

Lo de aumentar tensión de filamentos , cómo te dice Sergiot , ya es la eutanasia , vivirá mas brillante durante mucho menos tiempo.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Ago 9, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese tubo está "morido"  y encima es Sony
> 
> Perdido por perdido , y antes de reemplazar el tubo , hacé una última prueba con 220 en lugar de 110 Vac . . .
> 
> Lo de aumentar tensión de filamentos , cómo te dice Sergiot , ya es la eutanasia , vivirá mas brillante durante mucho menos tiempo.



Probé con 220 Vac .. mejoró un poco pero la imagen un poco oscura, le falta brillo,como le aumento 1 vol de dónde le saco......?

Tendría que hacerle un bobinado: Cortocircuitos en los TRC (Tubos de Rayos Catódicos).

Bueno en el peor de los casos que partes  rescataria de este tv......


----------



## sergiot (Ago 9, 2018)

Le desconectas uno de los cables que van al filamente y le das una vuelta al nucleo del flyback, ojo si lo haces al reves resta tensión, lo tenes que probar, siempre que la tensión salga de flyback, si sale de la fuente, directamente le haces una bobina de 3 o 4 vueltas al flyback y vas midiendo la tensión, no te pases.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 9, 2018)

Si no hay chispas puede que ya no quede material en el Katodo.....


----------



## celtronics2011 (Ago 9, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Si no hay chispas puede que ya no quede material en el Katodo.....



siii , ya no sale chispa,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2018)

Probá cómo te dijo :



Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Es la primera vez que veo que un trc sony queda bien al reactivarlo. Si quedaban mas o menos decente al poco tiempo se quedaban igual o peor que antes.
> Sin embargo los philips solían quedar bien o decente y duraban tiempo.
> 
> Chapuceramente, me enseñaron a reactivarlos aislando los Katodos del circuito.
> ...


 
P.D.: No lo desarmaría , vería cómo adaptarle otro tubo , ese tv es pieza de colección


----------



## celtronics2011 (Ago 9, 2018)

el tubo es  hitachi...  da pena  desaserme , tratare de buscarle una pantalla de mis colegas por aquiii  PERU lima AREQUIPA
.

A hora como lo busco cuales seria los detalles tecnicos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2018)

19VLBP22


----------



## celtronics2011 (Ago 9, 2018)

Mil gracias a todos  por su atencion ...


----------



## DlinkSystems (May 8, 2022)

parece que llegue años depues pero yo ironicamente tengo ese problema con la Pantalla, probare todo lo que dijieron y gracias a todos por ayudar al chico, yo tengo Un Hitachi CT-968


----------

